# general motors



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

Not yet! But its possible in the future.

Sent from my DROID X2 using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

*GM* doesn't, only the *aftermarket* venders seem to know what "performance" is about for these *1.4LT *and *1.8L *engines.


----------

